# Favorite Cory



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

when i went to the fish store i fell in love with the corys movement and energy and i was wondering what kind everyone liked and which type you would recommend (something more colorful)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

sterbaes, and skunks are my favorite for sure. other awesome types are juliis, pandas, albinos, emerald greens, peppereds, orange lazer corys, and tons tons more check out aquabid.com they have a bunch for sale on there usually the more rare types to.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I like Pepperds and Bronze they are very fun active  I want some Lazers!


----------



## Christine270 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I'm new to all this but I fell in love with the Peppered Cory Cats ever since I saw them in the store. I have 2, fairly small right now. I was told they do better with sand substrate but I have rounded gravel for now. I think in the future once I have this whole aquarium & cycling thing down I am going to be switching to sand substrate.

They aren't the most colorful fish but mine are fairly active and fun to watch. 

I'm not sure if this goes for all Cory's but Peppered Cory's can also use atmospheric oxygen and will rush up to the top of the tank, kiss the surface and scurry back down to the bottom. It's cute to watch and it's also a good indicator of low oxygen in your tank water!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I think Rev pretty much covered it. LOL. I love cories no matter what they are. They're such cute and active little critters.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Skunks, hurricanes and pandas are the coolest looking I think; but the coolest behavior wise is the green/bronze and the albinos.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello

My favorites in order:

1. Aldolfi
2. Sterbai
3. Weitzmani
4. Panda
5. Orange Lazers
6. Blacks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my favorites are ....but not in any order..
1...sterbai
2...panda
3...black
4...barbatus
5...kronei
6...adolfi
7...skunk

i also like some of the dwarf cories and the aspidoras.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lohachata said:


> my favorites are ....but not in any order..
> 1...sterbai
> 2...panda
> 3...black
> ...


lol but sterbae is number one so u were right by putting it first!


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

Out of the different types of cories i've had the pleasure of owning, the peppered cories have been the most active. They swim all over the tank cleaning the glass, plants and decorations. And they even enjoy eating food from the surface :mrgreen:

When it comes to looks, i think pandas are absolutely adorable. And ones which i think look awesome are green lasers, and orange laser they definitely have more color than most. finally super schwartzi cories have very nice patterns, but are a tad more difficult to come across


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have personally kept the following types of Cories for years and still do:

Albino
Bronze
Emerald
Julii 
Peppered 

Now, the Julii Cories obviously are the most attractive looking, but the most active ones tend to be the Peppered Cories in my experience. I have been looking for Panda and Skunk Cories for years, but none of the stores in my areas seem to carry them.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Although it's technically not a corie (changed to Scleromystax) I'd have to choose a Barbatus as my favorite. Adolfoi and sterbai would be top choices as well.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF0kRE_mJ_Y


----------



## JasonR (Jun 9, 2011)

Pandas used to be my favourite but since getting my Pygmys they are now my favourite so active and cute


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

Swartz's and panda are my favourite


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Even though the Emerald Greens are some what plain in color I find them and the Albinos to have the most personalty and easiest to care for. As for looks Maete, skunks, and those types are the best looking in my opinion.


----------

